# Hot water plant bass at monroe, michigan?



## tr-196

Do they still catch bass at the hot water plant in monroe, michigan. I am a catch and release tournament bass fisherman. Please pm me if you want to. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I fish the hot ponds at Monroe often.I doubt if you could get to it now though.The only area to launch a boat near there is Bolles Harbor,and it's frozen.Even if it wasn't,it's very tricky getting a boat(especially a bass boat)back in there.The last couple hundred yards or so of Lake Erie is only about a foot deep,then there's an even shallower sand bar you have to cross over to enter the pond.The fishing is awesome as bass fishing can be though if you can get in there,many,many large bass,and 60-70 degree water.


----------



## josh617

closed season in mi til last sat in april, be care, people have gotten tickets in there for fishing out of season. alot of guys kayak or use small boats til the ramps open up


----------



## PARK92

i second what harbor hunter said, it is very tricky getting back in there. theres one channel and its tough to navigete. that being said ihave seen 40ft boats in there. if anyones ever ballsy enough theres a sweet bridge jump back there into about 10 FOW.


----------



## KingFisher89

PARK92 said:


> i second what harbor hunter said, it is very tricky getting back in there. theres one channel and its tough to navigete. that being said ihave seen 40ft boats in there. if anyones ever ballsy enough theres a sweet bridge jump back there into about 10 FOW.


May come out with a third arm


----------



## PARK92

no guts no glory man! lol that water is pretty iffy. cant resist it though, everytime i go up there i have to do the bridge jump. it happened in february last year.


----------



## flyfishingman

Harbor Hunter said:


> I fish the hot ponds at Monroe often.I doubt if you could get to it now though.The only area to launch a boat near there is Bolles Harbor,and it's frozen.Even if it wasn't,it's very tricky getting a boat(especially a bass boat)back in there.The last couple hundred yards or so of Lake Erie is only about a foot deep,then there's an even shallower sand bar you have to cross over to enter the pond.The fishing is awesome as bass fishing can be though if you can get in there,many,many large bass,and 60-70 degree water.


If you don't mind my asking, where is this located? Where do you park to get to this spot? I am familiar with Bolles Harbor as I have done spincast fishing out by the marina exit i.e. you walk on the long sidewalk and fish off the rocks to the right. Caught a nice 15" LM a few years back. 

I would like to fish back there when April rolls around I have a kayak. If anyone would like to network, please PM me.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I've only gone back to the hot hole in a boat. I don't think there is any way to get there on foot, or in your car for that matter. I believe a lot of that area is private property. I'm not sure about that though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I'm sure there's shore fishing access there,there's several fishing piers in the pond,and i have seen people fishing from them.I don't have any idea on how to access them however,I've only been back in there in a boat launched from Bolles.I have never been there in the spring,I have heard from many guys that spring is just as good as late fall.I do know a few people that fish out of small boats back in there in the winter for crappies and pike,how they get in there at that time I don't know.


----------



## flyfishingman

Jmsteele187 said:


> I've only gone back to the hot hole in a boat. I don't think there is any way to get there on foot, or in your car for that matter. I believe a lot of that area is private property. I'm not sure about that though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


So, someone correct me if I am wrong and I am sorry if I am sounding like I am begging to find out where this spot is but after consulting Google Maps, the only place that is even remotely close to the power plant that looks like some place where a warm water discharge could be would be near Front Street by the Port of Monroe. Am I wrong? I mean it's on the Raisin unless you are referring to the inlet, which is also on the Raisin right before the power lines of the power plant. 

Thoughts? Again, I apologize if I am begging and/or barging in. I guess I am speaking for everyone who wants to know where the spot is specifically.


----------



## marcbodi

Hi,
The hot pond is on the Discharge of the Power Plant and meets Plum Creek and emptys into Lake Erie.Have caught Catfish,Pike,White Bass,Small Mouth Bass,Largemouth bass,Crappie.Walleye,Steelhead,White Perch,Bluegill in the Pond.You should come in from about a mile out and straight out from the entrance as the water is really shallow in that area.As low as the Lake is now you might not be able to come in from the lake.Minnows and Nightcrawlers on a single hook and a splitshot work good.TubeJigs work for Bass.


----------



## flyfishingman

Thank you so much. I'm going to investigate after I hit the Y. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherboy

You can get to it with a small boat you can carry from Dunbar Rd if I'm not mistaken. There's a small creek ther by the road.


----------



## flyfishingman

I attempted to visit this hole today but to no avail. Guess what? It's surrounded by private property! One side has the power plant, the other side, I felt so unsafe parking anywhere on Dunbar that I left and waded in the Huron at Lower Huron Metropark. I will go when there is no more ice and I can get my kayak back there. It's a long hike from Bolles Harbor but I can imagine it's worth it since my buddy does it quite often in spring and summer. 

I will say this though. On Dunbar, you can rent an "island" for $120 a year. You can fish, camp, swim, etc. At least that's what they advertise....


----------



## LatinoHeat

flyfishingman said:


> I attempted to visit this hole today but to no avail. Guess what? It's surrounded by private property! One side has the power plant, the other side, I felt so unsafe parking anywhere on Dunbar that I left and waded in the Huron at Lower Huron Metropark. I will go when there is no more ice and I can get my kayak back there. It's a long hike from Bolles Harbor but I can imagine it's worth it since my buddy does it quite often in spring and summer.
> 
> I will say this though. On Dunbar, you can rent an "island" for $120 a year. You can fish, camp, swim, etc. At least that's what they advertise....


Rent an island? Where do u see this at? I'd be interested for the access


----------



## flyfishingman

LatinoHeat said:


> Rent an island? Where do u see this at? I'd be interested for the access


If you go down Dunbar east, it dead ends into Laplaisance Road. Turn right onto Laplaisance and then turn left on Dunbar again. Take this all the way down (Mind the nasty pothole road) and after going through a lot of curves you'll cross over 75 and then a bit past the bridge is a large sign which says something to the effect of "Bla Bla Bla Island Great for *insert stupid activities during the summer here* Rent $120/year Call 734-***-**** for details." I should have taken a picture. I may call and ask if it is still available. The problem is this: it is on back roads and, not to offend anyone, but I don't trust anyone who lives back there. Everything is run down and the people don't look very nice. The fence that is keeping the "island" "secure" is all beat up and torn apart. People are going in there without permission so I am not sure how secure it is to go back there. I'd not take my chances if I were you but that's just me. My $0.02 plus some extra change.


----------



## fisherboy

I saw that place for rent last Saturday. The guy driving was showing me the area after a wasted fishing trip at Lake Erie Metro Park (Lee Marina). He also made a few comments about the area. That island used to have concerts, martial fights, etc. according to him.


----------



## Jmsteele187

From what you're saying, I think it's dog lady island.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LatinoHeat

Yeah that's definitely dog lady island. Place used to be public fishing about 15 years ago. Used to catch massive carp back there all the time. If u launch a kayak to the right of it u should be able to hit the Lilly filled area off the hot hole just past the tracks/jump


----------

